# Steelseries arctis 5 oder ein anderes



## Mageleo (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo ich benötige ein neues headset! Mir ist das von SteelSeries arctis 5 ins Auge gesprungen oder könnt ihr ein anderes empfehlen?


----------



## Tikume (3. Oktober 2017)

Musst Du wissen, aber mir wäre das zu viel Kohle für ein Headset.

Mittlerweile nutze ich aber auch ein Tischmicro.


----------



## Mageleo (3. Oktober 2017)

Ja aber Brauche halt auch kopfhöhrer!


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2017)

Schau dich mal oben im Sammelpost um - dort verlinke ich auf meine Seite und dort sind sowohl Headset- als auch Kopfhörer-Empfehlungen angegeben für so gut wie jedes Budget.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Oktober 2017)

Wenn es nicht "Low Budget" sein muss, kann ich dir Sennheiser empfehlen. Nutze ich selber seit Jahrzehnten und war bisher immer sehr zufrieden. Habe aktuell das Sennheiser Game One: https://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-Gaming-Headset-offener-Akustik-Schwarz/dp/B00JQDOALC/


----------



## Tikume (3. Oktober 2017)

Sennheiser ist für mich das Synonym für Kabelbruch geworden


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Oktober 2017)

Jein. Es gab scheinbar eine Serie, die wohl das Problem verstärkt hatte. Ich denke aber, das haben sie in den Griff bekommen.

 

Mein vorletztes Sennheiser hatte ich ca. 5 Jahre im Dauereinsatz und dann getauscht, weil es dann doch schon ganz schön "ausgeleiert" war, rutschte und die Polster der Kopfhörer schon ein eigenes Ökosystem gebildet haben. Aber war nie was defekt.

 

Bei meinem letzten (PC333D) ging nach ca. 2 Jahren Dauereinsatz irgendwie das Mikrofon kaputt. Da kann man ja das Mikro hochklappen, um es stumm zu schalten. Kann wohl gut ein Kabelbruch durch Materialermüdung gewesen sein. Weil irgendwann ging da nix mehr.

 

Und mein jetziges ist noch zu neu, um irgendwelche Probleme zu haben. 

 

Trotzdem habe ich damit immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht, sowohl in Ton- als auch Sprachqualität und Tragekomfort. Auch finde ich es klasse, dass ich wie gesagt das Mikro hochklappen kann, um es stumm zu schalten. Und auch das Rad zur Lautstärkenregelung am rechten Kopfhörer finde ich gut.


----------



## Tikume (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte zwei in Folge die nach kurzer Zeit putt waren.

Ist aber schon Jahre her und man kann ja auch mal Pech haben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich spiele auch mit ner Mischung aus Tisch Mikro und Denon Kopfhörern. Nie wieder "Gaming Headsets" für mich.


----------



## ZAM (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe ein Micro und beyerdynamic dt 770 pro als Köpfhörer


----------

